
We're saying goodbye to Google trip - tiagobraw
https://get.google.com/trips/
======
takanori
If google couldn’t make this work with all their assets (email, calendar,
search, location, phone OS, photos, travel images, ads etc) then it would seem
this is an impossible application to build at scale.

